# Leichter Flowtrail-Alpencross



## 12die4 (21. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin selber schon drei Alpencrosse gefahren:
2015: Alta Via Claudia Augusta mit Bike-Alpin (10.000hm)
2016: Mischung aus Albrecht- und Joe-Route mit Bike-Alpin (12.000hm)
2017: Dolomiten-AX in Eigenregie (13.000hm)

Meine Freundin würde in 2018 gerne mitfahren, sodass ich hier wieder etwas geführtes mit Gepäcktransport suche. Das Problem ist nur, dass meine Freundin noch nicht wirklich MTB-Erfahrung hat. Seit Spätsommer sind wir oft zusammen gefahren, aber Sie beherrscht bislang nur die absoluten Basics und fährt auch nur leichte Flowtrails ohne absteigen. Gefälle >15% oder größere Wurzeln/Stufen sind ihr noch nicht geheuer. Auch die Kondition ist derzeit noch nicht AX tauglich (maximal 20km und 500hm). Da werden wir im Frühjahr intensiv dran arbeiten. Ich traue ihr dann bis zum Sommer auch mal 1200hm am Tag zu und bis 50-60km. Sie hat da viel Ehrgeiz und es macht mir Spaß, ihr die Technik beizubringen.

Der Plan steht also. Aber die richtige Route fehlt uns noch. Ursprünglich war der Plan, einen 2-Level Alpencross zu buchen, sodass sie in der leichteren Gruppe nicht überfordert wird und ich in der schwereren trotzdem an die Grenzen gehen kann. Aber ich musste schnell feststellen, dass dadurch die Routen-Auswahl zu stark eingeschränkt wird. Ich möchte auch nicht einen AX fahren, den ich in weiten Teilen schon kenne. Folglich keinen Via Claudia Cross mehr.
Nun liegt der Fokus auf landschaftlich tollen Alpencross-Angeboten, die einen möglichst hohen Trail-Anteil haben, dabei aber nie zu technisch für einen Anfänger werden. Kurze Schiebepassagen sind natürlich erlaubt. Ich will aber keinen Frust heraufbeschwören. Als Region würde mich mal das Gebiet östlich der Dolomiten reizen (also grob über Salzburg, Slowenien, Adria)

Eckdaten, die gesucht werden:
- geführter AX mit Gepäcktransport
- Dauer variabel (5-7 Tage)
- pro Tag bis 50/60km
- pro Tag bis 1200hm
- viel S0/S1 Trail
- wenig bis kein S2 und darüber
- wenig Asphalt
- landschaftlich reizvoll

Hat da jemand konkrete Tipps?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## rhnordpool (21. Dezember 2017)

http://alpstours.eu/tours/talp_altarezia_l2/
Wird in der Regel als 2-Level-Tour gefahren. Das höhere Level ist 4 von 5.
Bin selber die einfache Variante als 1. AX gefahren. War trotz schlechtem Wetter ein Supererlebnis. Tolle bekannte Trails dabei (Scuol-Livigno-Pontresina), Seilbahnnutzung, wo´s zäh hoch geht (Ischgl und Livigno). (Wellness-)Hotels und Essen sehr gut. Kleine Gruppen, Guides mögen wechseln, ich war mit der Eigentümerin (Schwester von Hans Rey) und ihrem Mann unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (21. Dezember 2017)

Klingt wirklich gut. Nur der Preis ist schon happig mit 1355€. Aber Bike-Alpin verlangt für eine vergleichbare 2-Level dasselbe. Find die Inflation in der Bike-Urlaubsbranche schon echt heftig. Mein erster AX hat noch unter 1000€ gekostet, der zweite dann 1150€. Und der dritte selber organisierte insgesamt vielleicht 450€ (aber das ist ja logisch). Macht pro Saison gut 100€ Aufschlag. :'(

Den Routenverlauf ist bei beiden Anbietern quasi gleich und finde ich sehr interessant. Fimberpass in der schweren Variante, Val Mora kann ich nachholen, ausreichend Höhenmeter...


----------



## mw.dd (21. Dezember 2017)

12die4 schrieb:


> - viel S0/S1 Trail
> - wenig bis kein S2 und darüber
> - _kein _Gefälle >15%


Wie kommt man mit diesen Kriterien von Scuol nach Livigno?


rhnordpool schrieb:


> (Scuol-Livigno-Pontresina)


----------



## rhnordpool (21. Dezember 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Wie kommt man mit diesen Kriterien von Scuol nach Livigno?


Kann Dich beruhigen, bei der 2-3er Variante, des Anbieters den ich empfohlen habe, war nix Ausgesetztes dabei und sicher keine Schwierigkeiten, die man nicht mit ein paar Meter Schieben (und ich meine wirklich nur ein paar Meter) zur Not hätte bewältigen können. Kann mich nur an 2 Stellen erinnern, an denen ich abgestiegen bin und dann ca. 30 hm/100 m bergab geschoben habe (aber nix, was einen in Angst und Schrecken versetzt hätte). Das war mein erster AX mit 59. Heute, 7 Jahre später, würde ich wahrscheinlich höchstens bei den Schiebestrecken berghoch absteigen (hielt sich übrigens auch in Grenzen (ich hatte für den AX auch nicht besonders trainiert. War ne Last Minute Entscheidung mit "Durchschnittskondition".)

Gibt natürlich auf der Strecke generell nicht nur eine einzige Route und die 4er Variante ist sicher heftiger.

Mein Bikekumpel fährt nächstes Jahr im Übrigen auch ne 2-Leveltour von Ulpbike mit gleichem Zielort Comer See aber Start in Grainau/Garmisch, die ab Ischgl ähnlich verläuft. Gibt dazu gerade nen Reisebericht von cschaeff im Reiseforum.

Ich fand die Route toll. Landschaftlich bei gutem Wetter grandios, nur wenige, meist kurze Rampen, die man gern auch hoch geschoben hat, um mal ein paar andere Muskeln zu be- und den Hintern zu entlasten. Für mich der ideale Einstieg in den AX - mal unabhängig mit welchem Anbieter man unterwegs ist. Bei meiner tour wars halt so, daß wir (vielleicht auch preisbedingt) nur in kleiner Gruppe mit mehreren Guides unterwegs waren, andere Gruppen unterwegs waren da deutlich schlechter gestellt (1 Guide, 12 Leute, vorneweg en paar CC-Cracks und am Schluß hechelte ne 72jährige Seniorin hinterher.). Würd ich mir mit eher schlehterer Kondition nicht antun wollen. Obs bei "meinem" Anbieter heute auch noch so ist, keine Ahnung. Aber kann man ja nachfragen (und sollte man auch tun).


----------



## mw.dd (22. Dezember 2017)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Kann Dich beruhigen, bei der 2-3er Variante, des Anbieters den ich empfohlen habe, war nix Ausgesetztes dabei und sicher keine Schwierigkeiten, die man nicht mit ein paar Meter Schieben (und ich meine wirklich nur ein paar Meter) zur Not hätte bewältigen können. Kann mich nur an 2 Stellen erinnern, an denen ich abgestiegen bin und dann ca. 30 hm/100 m bergab geschoben habe (aber nix, was einen in Angst und Schrecken versetzt hätte). Das war mein erster AX mit 59. Heute, 7 Jahre später, würde ich wahrscheinlich höchstens bei den Schiebestrecken berghoch absteigen (hielt sich übrigens auch in Grenzen (ich hatte für den AX auch nicht besonders trainiert. War ne Last Minute Entscheidung mit "Durchschnittskondition".)



Schön für Dich, aber wie weit ist das auf die Freundin des TE übertragbar? Wieviel MTB-Erfahrung bzw. Radfahrerfahrung hattest Du, als Du Deinen ersten AX gefahren bist?
Wenn ich mir die verlinkte Tour anschaue, komme ich darauf das das leichte Level eher wenig Trails enthält, dafür eine Menge Asphalt und Radweg. Und die Übergänge vom Ausgang des Val Mora nach Livigno sind entweder (steile) Schotterorgie (Alpisella, leichte Route) oder nicht anfängertauglich (Trela).

Nebenbei: Wenn Ich "Flowtrail"-AX höre, werde ich misstrauisch. Die Alpen sind kein Bikepark!

Meine Empfehlung an den TE: Nicht so sehr an sich denken, sondern an die Partnerin. Nichts verdirbt den Spaß mehr als ein permanentes am Limit fahren und der Gruppe hinterherzuhecheln (das ist m.E.n. insbesondere für die "sehr ehrgeizigen" ein Problem).
Am besten erstmal eine mehrtägige Rundtour zu zweit in einem deutschen Mittelgebirge (Pfalz, Fichtelgebirge, Harz). Wenn es denn unbedingt ein AX sein muss, dann an der bereits bekannten Via Claudia orientieren und dort nach Tagesform Trails einbauen oder auch mal eine Bergbahn oder den Bus benutzen. Möglichkeiten gibt es da ja einige...


----------



## rhnordpool (22. Dezember 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Schön für Dich, aber wie weit ist das auf die Freundin des TE übertragbar? Wieviel MTB-Erfahrung bzw. Radfahrerfahrung hattest Du, als Du Deinen ersten AX gefahren bist?


Offensichtlich deutlich weniger als Du und zudem viel später angefangen (wenn man mit 59 seinen ersten AX fährt) und dementsprechend wohl auch nicht mehr besonders risikofreudig unterwegs. Dachte, daß man das eigentlich aus meinen Beiträgen rauslesen könnte.

Keine Ahnung wie Du MTB fährst, aber mich würde ehrlich interessieren, was Dir solche Probleme bereitet hat, daß Du die Route über Trela für nicht anfängertauglich hältst.
Und wie jeder (leichte) AX war auch "meiner" eine gute Mischung aus Asphalt, Schotter, Trails, bei dem man aber auch immer wieder mal ne eher kurze Schiebestrecke hatte. Und keine einzige dieser "schwierigen" Stellen (z.B. kurzer Wurzeltrail von der Bernina nach Pontresina) war in ausgesetztem Gelände, so daß die "Psyche" hier echt keine verschärfende Rolle spielte.
Desweiteren trau ich den Guides von Alpstours jederzeit zu, falls die Lady echt zu den überängstlichen Kandidaten gehört, die sich in maßloser Selbstüberschätzung auf nen AX trauen, die eine oder andere "schwierigere Stelle im S1 Bereich" über Forstwege zu umfahren. Ich hätte da aber keine Sorge, die Damen, die ich so kenne, mögen zwar grundsätzlich ängstlicher sein als Männer, aber wenns drauf ankommt, sind sie deutlich zäher und packen generell auch schwierigere Sachen mit freundlicher Unterstützung durch Gruppe und Guides. Meine Sorgen gelten eher Männern, die sich gern mal überschätzen und dann zum Problem werden.
Aber der TE und vor allem seine Freundin können/sollten sich doch einfach mal mit den Alpstoursleuten unterhalten, wie die das einschätzen (wenns von den Preisen generell infrage kommt). Mein Eindruck war, daß gerade dadurch, daß die Eigentümerin ne mtb-erfahrene Frau ist, auf frauentypische Belange dort eher eingegangen wird und keine männertypischen Ehrgeiz-AX-Rennen gefahren werden.


----------



## mw.dd (22. Dezember 2017)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie Du MTB fährst


Was spielt das für eine Rolle?
Aber ich gebe es auf; ich habe meine Bedenken geäußert. Soll der TE doch damit machen was er will.


----------



## rhnordpool (22. Dezember 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Was spielt das für eine Rolle?


Na z.B. weil die Singletrailskala ne ziemlich subjektive Tabelle ist und nur grobe Richtwerte gibt. Wenn Du (Achtung: Beispiel, keine Unterstellung) eher enduromäßig (zu)schnell unterwegs bist auf Bikes, die selbst gröbere Hindernisse überrollen, wirst Du Trails und Schwierigkeiten anders einschätzen als jemand, der eher langsam und kontrolliert mit nem alten Hardtail und steilem Lenkwinkel unterwegs ist. Soll auch Leute geben, die eher Probleme mit großen Höhen und schmalen Wegen haben und andere nicht.


----------



## wakkowarner (22. Dezember 2017)

Nach dem Ursprungsposting klang doch alles nach Alpe-Adria, ist das ganz raus? Gibt es von deinem bekannten Anbieter Bike Alpin oder in 2 Level z.B von Alpenevent
Alta Rezia ist sicher das beeindruckendere Gebiet, wäre aber auch nicht meine Wahl für den ersten AX unter den genanten Bedingungen.
YMMV.


----------



## 12die4 (24. Dezember 2017)

Wenn das der besagte Passo Trela ist, der nicht anfängergeeignet sein soll, dann frage ich mich, was abseits vom Asphalt in den Alpen dann überhaupt anfängergeeignet ist. Bis auf ein paar Stellen ist das doch der Flow-Trail schlecht hin!? Natürlich würde mein Schatz das langsam und bedächtig fahren, nicht so halsbrecherisch wie der Italiener in dem Video. Aber schaffen würde sie das mit Sicherheit. Wunderschöner Trail übrigens, da bekomme ich gleich richtig Lust drauf. 

@wakkowarner: Danke für den Link. Klingt auch interessant. Was aber im direkten Vergleich dagegen spricht ist die weite Anreise und dass man schon sehr weit in die Alpen hinein fährt, bevor man aufs Rad sattelt. Aber mit 6-7 Tagen dann von Berchtesgaden oder Bischofshofen aus zu starten, geht sich wohl von den Höhenmetern nicht mehr aus, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (24. Dezember 2017)

@12die4 Schau Dir mal auch Videos vom Alpisella an. Die Tour, die ich vorgeschlagen hab, geht lt. Beschreibung jetzt offensichtlich über den Alpisella und nicht über den Trela. Das, was ich auf Youtube vom Alpisella gesehen hab, sieht auch nicht nach nem Trail aus, der nur echten Profis vorbehalten ist.
Ich vermute, daß die Guides nach 2-3 Tagen auf Tour die Teilnehmer so einschätzen, daß sie auch danach die Routen etwas anpassen und variieren (Alternativen gibts oft). Auf "meiner" Transalp waren jedenfalls keine Trails, die "gefährlicher" als der Trela waren und wo man schwere Stürze irgendwelche steilen und tiefen Abhänge runter riskiert hätte bzw. wo man an Stellen, die man nicht fahren wollte, hätte absteigen und schieben können, ohne daß das zu großen Zeitverzögerungen für die Gruppe geführt hätte.
Also wenn Dich bzw. Deine Freundin der Trela nicht geschockt hat (die Videos geben die Realität ganz gut wieder - gerade auch hinsichtlich der (geringen) Steilheit, die man ja oft nicht so richtig einschätzen kann im Video), dann solltest Du die Strecke ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen. Ist bei guter Sicht ne super Landschaft und kann man auch bei schlechtem Wetter (wie bei mir die ersten 3 Tage) gut machen - bzw. gibts meist machbare Ausweichstrecken.


----------



## Mr_Chicks (24. Dezember 2017)

Trela und Alpisella (Sorgente di Adda Trail) sind meiner meinung nach beide sehr wohl Anfänger tauglich. Sofern man nicht zum allerersten mal auf dem Bike sitzt. Sagen wir mal fortgeschrittene Anfänger. Muss man ja nicht voll Speed runter heizen. Sind beide sehr schön zu fahren.


----------



## thorsten73 (25. Dezember 2017)

also bitte, tela ist logo anfängertauglich, würde man nicht mal als richtigen trail bezeichnen - mischung aus schotterpiste und trail. schön langsam runter, ganz toll dort!!
ansonsten kann ich nur alpenevent empfehehlen, da ist für jedes level was dabei und andi & team kennen sich extrem gut aus und haben ein sehr gutes gefühl für die teilnehmer - dazu preislich überaus fair!
frohe weihnachten
Thorsten


----------



## 12die4 (25. Dezember 2017)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> @12die4 Schau Dir mal auch Videos vom Alpisella an. Die Tour, die ich vorgeschlagen hab, geht lt. Beschreibung jetzt offensichtlich über den Alpisella und nicht über den Trela.




Hm, hab ich. Sieht auch wirklich machbar aus für meine Freundin. Würde mich aber wundern, wenn es wirklich der Alpisella in die Richtung vom Lago Cancano zum Lago Livigno sein sollte, denn in den Videos fahren sie immer andersrum, was auch Sinn macht. Aufstieg dann breitere Schotterpiste und Abfahrt auf einem flowigen Trail. Andersrum wäre das irgendwie sinnlos!?


----------



## Mr_Chicks (25. Dezember 2017)

12die4 schrieb:


> Hm, hab ich. Sieht auch wirklich machbar aus für meine Freundin. Würde mich aber wundern, wenn es wirklich der Alpisella in die Richtung vom Lago Cancano zum Lago Livigno sein sollte, denn in den Videos fahren sie immer andersrum, was auch Sinn macht. Aufstieg dann breitere Schotterpiste und Abfahrt auf einem flowigen Trail. Andersrum wäre das irgendwie sinnlos!?



Vollste Zustimmung. Auf jeden Fall über Trela nach Livigno und zurück über Alpisella. Ist so rum definitiv die bessere Variante


----------



## Mausoline (26. Dezember 2017)

Der Trail vom Passo Trela nach Livigno wär bestimmt nicht das Problem. Ich denke eher an die Anstiege von St. Maria nach Dös Radond und vom Lago die San Giacomo hoch zur Malga Trela, beides lange steile Anstiege. Bei nicht so guter Kondition und noch keiner Erfahrung mit Streckeneinteilung ist das eher der Knackpunkt. 
Guck mal hier   https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/151-jahre-in-den-alpen-oder-epische-touren-in-pink.720766/

Tipp  2-3 Tagestour vorher mal fahren und auf jeden Fall nen Fahrtechnikkurs für Ladies machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (27. Dezember 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> vom Lago die San Giacomo hoch zur Malga Trela, beides lange steile Anstiege.



Danke.



12die4 schrieb:


> Wenn das der besagte Passo Trela ist, der nicht anfängergeeignet sein soll, dann frage ich mich, was abseits vom Asphalt in den Alpen dann überhaupt anfängergeeignet ist.



Ich frage mich eher, warum ein "Anfänger" im eigentlich Sinne in den Alpen Radfahren muss. Ein wenig Erfahrung vorab schadet sicher nicht.



12die4 schrieb:


> Bis auf ein paar Stellen ist das doch der Flow-Trail schlecht hin!?



Dann haben wir ein Kommunikations-Mißverständnis. Bei "Flowtrail" denke ich immer an Brechsandwege mit ausgebauten Kurven und so...



12die4 schrieb:


> Aber schaffen würde sie das mit Sicherheit.



Hast Du das Video mit ihr zusammen angeschaut? Und ist Dir bekannt, das sowas im Video immer einfacher aussieht? Was meinst Du, warum der Radfahrer da bei 3:45 am Rand steht? Der Kamerafahrer fährt übrigens keineswegs "halsbrecherisch"...


----------



## TitusLE (27. Dezember 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Und ist Dir bekannt, das sowas im Video immer einfacher aussieht?


Mag sein. Aber hier ist es wirklich einfach. Ich bin echt kein toller Abfahrer, aber der Weg runter von der Alpe di Trela nach Livigno war und ist mein persönlicher Holy Trail. Ich kann mich an echt keine Stelle erinnern, wo es mal wirklich schwierig war. Klar, auf Teilen der Strecke geht es auf der einen Seite steil den Berg hinunter. Aber man kann ja langsam fahren, dann passt das schon.
Allerdings, und da wurde ja hier auch schon erwähnt, ist der Aufstieg hart verdient. Es geht ein ganzes Stück mit >15 % Steigung bergauf.

Ich muss da unbedingt nochmal hin...


----------



## rhnordpool (27. Dezember 2017)

Auch ich bin kein Super-Abfahrer, fahre - altersbedingt - eher vorsichtig und kontrolliert. Und nochmal: bin meinen AX OHNE vorheriges gezieltes Training mit ner durchschnittlichen Kondition als 59jähriger gefahren. Und keiner der Trails bergab war ne überdurchschnittliche Herausforderung. Und ja, den letzten, steilen Anstieg auf relativ grobschottrigem Almweg (kein Trail) zur Alpe Trela (geschätzt 20%) habe ich mit ner Mitfahrerin hoch geschoben. Genau wie einige weitere kurze Rampen. Aber das hat allein mit Kondition zu tun, hat nix mit Fahrtechnik oder "gefährlichen" Stellen zu tun. 
Und daß man für ne Mehrtagestour vielleicht vorher mal einige längere Touren (wegen des Sitzfleischs) gefahren haben sollte, ist wohl klar. Hat aber auch nix mit Fahrtechnik und Schwierigkeit der Strecke an sich zu tun. 
Ich hab früher mal geklettert und hatte/und habe schon immer Probleme, mich ungesichert an irgendeinen Abgrund zu stellen (und wenns nur 5 m oben am Hausdach waren). Nach ner Eingewöhnungsphase gings dann auch im Hochgebirge. Ich denke, wenn man unter diesen Bedingungen den AX mit Spaß fahren konnte und auch heute mit 66 und regelmäßigem Touren-Biken im Mittelgebirge immer noch gern fahren würde, sollte das eigentlich ne Indikation sein, daß jeder Normalbiker mit guter Kondition und ohne allzuviele Phobien diese Strecke fahren kann. Und nicht vergessen, jede professionell geführte Tour ist so gestrickt, daß es Alternativen gibt für Unvorhergesehenes. Ob das wetterbedingt notwändig ist, oder wenn jemand wirklich mal nen extrem schlechten Tag hat und an dem Tag nicht fahren kann (Gepäckshuttle). Sollte man nicht drauf spekulieren, hilft aber vielleicht, nicht zu ängstlich an die Sache heranzugehen. Und die (psychologische) Unterstützung durch die Guides und andere Gruppenmitglieder sollte man auch nicht vergessen. Aus meiner Sicht und Erfahrung genug Gründe, die Route nicht zu ängstlich zu sehen. Ich bin oft eher der Warner vor "nicht einschätzbaren Risiken" und selber eher risikoscheu, aber hier frag ich mich schon, wieso einige bei dieser Strecke solche Riesenprobleme sehen. Sorry.


----------



## rhnordpool (27. Dezember 2017)

TitusLE schrieb:


> auf Teilen der Strecke geht es auf der einen Seite steil den Berg hinunter


Aber nirgendwo mehr als vielleicht 20-30 hm, nie senkrecht, eher klassische Schuttkare, die man passiert und wo der Trail selber max. S0 war, also kein technisches Biken, immer offenes Gelände und der Trail immer mindestens lenkerbreit ohne Hindernisse in Lenkerhöhe. Und wem diese Passagen auf dem Bike zu "gefährlich" wären, der könnte auch kurz absteigen und mal 100 m problemlos schieben.

Ach ja, eins noch für die Bikeexperten: Ich bin damals mit nem ca. 13 kg schweren, 120 mm Canyon Mietfully, mit 26" Laufrädern und 2,25er Nobby Nic, mit für mein Bauchgefühl etwas zu niedrigem Vorbau und damit verbundenen leichten Überschlagsgefühlen bei steileren Stücken bergab, gefahren und hatte nicht den Eindruck, damit - weil eigentlich ja überhaupt nicht mehr fahrbar heutzutage - unkalkulierbare Risiken einzugehen.


----------



## TitusLE (27. Dezember 2017)

Zustimmung.
Ich schrieb ja oben auch, dass ich mich an keine Stelle erinnern kann...


----------



## mw.dd (27. Dezember 2017)

TitusLE schrieb:


> aber der Weg runter von der Alpe di Trela nach Livigno war und ist mein persönlicher Holy Trail.





rhnordpool schrieb:


> Ach ja, eins noch für die Bikeexperten: Ich bin damals mit nem ca. 13 kg schweren, 120 mm Canyon Mietfully, mit 26" Laufrädern und 2,25er Nobby Nic, mit für mein Bauchgefühl etwas zu niedrigem Vorbau und damit verbundenen leichten Überschlagsgefühlen bei steileren Stücken bergab, gefahren und hatte nicht den Eindruck, damit - weil eigentlich ja überhaupt nicht mehr fahrbar heutzutage - unkalkulierbare Risiken einzugehen.



Anscheinend gibt es hier mehrere Mißverständnisse:
- Ja, ich finde den Trail vom Trelapass toll und für mich eher einfach
- Ja, ich würde den auch mit einem Hardtail fahren
- Ja, der ist auch für den fortgeschrittenen Einsteiger zu meistern
Das spielt aber hier alles keine Rolle, denn
- Nein, ich halte die Auswahlkriterien des TE für einen AX mit seiner Freundin, die (anscheinend) fast keine (MTB-)Erfahrung nicht für besonders glücklich
- Nein, ich halte den Routenvorschlag von @rhnordpool nicht für geeignet und würde eine Route wählen, auf der es bei Bedarf eine einfache Alternativstrecke gibt

Ob der TE seine Freundin in eine Gruppe stecken will, in der sie ggfs. permanent am Limit fährt, weil die Kondition (gerade im Hochgebirge!) gerade so reicht sollte er vorher lieber auch nochmal besprechen. Ich habe da einiges an Erfahrung (nein, nicht mit der eigenen LAG  ) und schon viel gesehen, das einer langfristige Partnerschaft sicher nicht zuträglich war.

Abschließend mein Tip, so es denn unbedingt ein AX sein muss:
- Beim ersten Mal zu zweit fahren!
- An der Via Claudia orientieren; da gibt es am Wegesrand genug Möglichkeiten, eine mehrtägige MTB-Tour so zu gestalten das man nur wenig auf dem Radweg fahren muss
- Bergbahnen, Shuttles und ÖPNV nutzen, um die Strecke interessanter und abwechslungsreicher zu gestalten


----------



## rhnordpool (27. Dezember 2017)

@mw.dd Ich finde, wir sollten so langsam mal Schluß machen mit unseren Spekulationen. Wir beide kennen die wirklichen Fähigkeiten der Freundin nicht, der TE kann das sicher besser einschätzen, außerdem hat er selber eigene AX-Erfahrung, so daß er eigentlich genug Infos hat, um abschätzen zu können, ob die von mir vorgeschlagene Route machbar ist. Meine Erfahrung mit Frauen auf Tour ist eher die, daß Frauen oft zäher, vorsichtiger aber auch entschlossener sind als Männer, wenn sie das Risiko vorher einschätzen können. Deine Erfahrungen sind offensichtlich gegenteiliger Natur.
Via Claudia Radweg wird teilweise auch mit dem Tourenrad gefahren, ob der TE ne eigene Tour (mit Schlenkern) planen will, sei dahingestellt und ihm überlassen. Bei ner geführten 2-Level-Tour kann man immerhin davon ausgehen, daß er auch seinen Spaß kriegt, falls ihm Level 2-3 zu wenig ist und er mal nen Tag ausbüchsen möchte. Die Hotels, das Essen, die Wellnessmöglichkeiten, Waschen von Bike und Klamotten auf der geführten Tour sind prima, die Hotels werden auch von anderen Tourenanbietern gern genutzt.
Daß Guides keine Idioten sind und die Routen auch variieren (also Ausweichstrecken) können (müssen) - je nach Wetterlage und Können der Gruppe (es wird sich in der Regel bei gutgeführten Gruppen nach dem schwächsten Glied gerichtet. So habe ich das auch erlebt.), sollte auch keine allzugroße Neuigkeit sein.
Also bleibt - bei grundsätzlichem Interesse an dieser Route - sich mit Anbietern mal konkret zu unterhalten, bevor man sich entscheidet.
Ich gebe zu, daß ich von Via-Claudia-Autobahn-Massen-Gruppentourismus nicht viel halte und damals auch deshalb "meine" Route gewählt hatte (die allerdings inzwischen sicher auch deutlich bekannter ist als vor 7 Jahren).


----------



## Mausoline (27. Dezember 2017)

Hier mal noch ein Bild vom Weg von St. Maria hoch nach Döss Radond





der Weg vom See zur Malga Trela  muss man schon wollen






und vermutlich die schwierigste Stelle vom Passo Trela nach Livigno, weil steil und schottrig






Mir ist aber noch was eingefallen  wenn, dann wär das was für euch

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/1-ax-lahmschnecken-tour-bericht.587258/

.


----------



## rhnordpool (27. Dezember 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> der Weg vom See zur Malga Trela  muss man schon wollen


Bei uns war einer dabei, der ist hochgefahren. Ditto 2 Schweizer. Da, wo ihr schiebt, habt ihr ja fast schon den höchsten Punkt erreicht. Und wir (ne Mitfahrerin und ich) haben mit dem Schieben nach der vorletzten Kurve angefangen (die kann man ganz gut erkennen, den Hang rechts runter unterhalb der 2. Bikerin). Also ich empfand das zwar als lästig, aber nicht sonderlich lang und schwer.


Mausoline schrieb:


> und vermutlich die schwierigste Stelle vom Passo Trela nach Livigno, weil steil und schottrig


Bei uns lag in der Kurve hinter den Bikern noch Altschnee, der gerade freigeräumt wurde, als wir kamen. Ist doch aber auch nur ein kurzes Stück, falls man sichs definitiv nicht zutraut zu fahren.


----------



## mw.dd (27. Dezember 2017)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Also *ich*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (27. Dezember 2017)

rhnordpool schrieb:


> Bei uns war einer dabei, der ist hochgefahren. Ditto 2 Schweizer. Da, wo ihr schiebt, habt ihr ja fast schon den höchsten Punkt erreicht. Und wir (ne Mitfahrerin und ich) haben mit dem Schieben nach der vorletzten Kurve angefangen (die kann man ganz gut erkennen, den Hang rechts runter unterhalb der 2. Bikerin). Also ich empfand das zwar als lästig, aber nicht sonderlich lang und schwer....



Man bedenke die Freundin des TE ist unerfahren und konditionell noch ganz am Anfang und er hat von kurzen Schiebestücken geschrieben.
Sie würde morgens schon nach Dös Radond hoch schieben und vermutlich auf dem Trail im Val Mora kurze Stellen schieben. Zum Passo Trela würde sie auch ein Stück hochschieben, runterzus diese Stelle vermutlich auch. Am Tag vorher hat sie vielleicht auch schon einiges oder sogar ziemlich viel hoch und/oder runter geschoben etc. etc.
Sie wollen vielleicht 7 Tage unterwegs sein und sie wollen Spaß haben bzw. sollte der TE einen AX nach den Bedürfnissen seiner Freundin anpassen, dann hat er haushoch gewonnen. Und ich würde das nicht erst beim AX testen, passt der erste, hat man danach viele viele Jahre Spaß miteinander  
Die Fotos sind dazu gedacht, dass sich der TE ein Bild machen kann, besser noch natürlich seine Freundin 

Übrigens haben wir zur Malga hoch ziemlich viel geschoben  wir wußten aber was noch auf uns zukommt und der Spaß steht und stand immer im Vordergrund. Wir mußten und müssen keine internen Kämpfe ausfechten.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. Dezember 2017)

Mausi, das würde ich so zu 100% unterschreiben! Übrigens haben sie wohl das Val Mora wieder hergerichtet, das ist sogar bergauf inzwischen zu 100% fahrbar, sogar für mich 
Die Kraft am Berg kommt mit der Zeit erst, für einen Anfänger sind ja schon (steile) 600hm am Stück eine Challenge. Man muss ja nicht bei der 1. großen Tour schon genau am Limit fahren, was gerade geht. 
Die verlinkte Tour von Alps halte ich trotzdem für machbar, geht sie ja über den Alpisella. Die Gesamtdaten klingen auch für einen Anfänger gut machbar. Ein Bekannter ist die Tour mit 60 als ersten Alpencross gefahren, war halt aber auch immer der Letzte in der Gruppe. Den Druck muss man auch erst mal aushalten, den man sich dabei unweigerlich selber macht.


----------



## mw.dd (28. Dezember 2017)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> geht sie ja über den Alpisella.



Trailanteil=0; abwärts steile Schotterstraße mit >15% Gefälle -> fährt sich Sch...


----------



## MB-Biker (28. Dezember 2017)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Mausi, das würde ich so zu 100% unterschreiben! Übrigens haben sie wohl das Val Mora wieder hergerichtet, das ist sogar bergauf inzwischen zu 100% fahrbar, sogar für mich
> ...



.. yep, der Trail durch das Val Mora ist wieder in Stand gesetzt worden. Lässt sich als schön flowig fahren. Ob es für eine Anfängerin taugt? Ist trotz Instandsetzung ein wenig ausgesetzt.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Martina H. (28. Dezember 2017)

... sorry, dass ich mich hier einmische, aber ist die Freundin überhaupt "bergtauglich"?

Ich geh da mal von mir aus: das was mich konditionell und fahrtechnisch (nicht, dass das überragend wäre) im Mittelgebirge wenig bis garnicht fordert, stellt mich im Hochgebirge vor unlösbare Aufgaben. Weiss nicht, ob das an der Höhenluft, am Panorama, oder sonstwas liegt - keine Ahnung. Ich bin als Flachländer in den "richtigen" Bergen permanent überfordert.

Von daher mein Tip (wenn es für sie das erste mal überhaupt in die Berge geht): evtl. erstmal einen Urlaub mit festem Aufenthalt und Tagestouren zum "antesten". Wenn es dann nix ist, kann man vor Ort ja trotzdem eine schöne Zeit haben, wenn es klappt kann man mit den gewonnenen Erfahrungen den AX auch besser planen.

Nur mal so...


----------



## Mausoline (28. Dezember 2017)

Danke @Martina H.  find ich gut, dass sowas auch mal erwähnt wird.


----------



## 12die4 (29. Dezember 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Tipp  2-3 Tagestour vorher mal fahren und auf jeden Fall nen Fahrtechnikkurs für Ladies machen



2-3 Tagestour machen wir auf jeden Fall. Haben ein Trailcamp in Baiersbronn geplant, wo es auch mal auf Kondition gehen wird.
Ladies Technikkurs hat sie schon hinter sich und wird noch einen zweiten Kurs machen.


----------



## 12die4 (29. Dezember 2017)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... sorry, dass ich mich hier einmische, aber ist die Freundin überhaupt "bergtauglich"?
> 
> Ich geh da mal von mir aus: das was mich konditionell und fahrtechnisch (nicht, dass das überragend wäre) im Mittelgebirge wenig bis garnicht fordert, stellt mich im Hochgebirge vor unlösbare Aufgaben. Weiss nicht, ob das an der Höhenluft, am Panorama, oder sonstwas liegt - keine Ahnung. Ich bin als Flachländer in den "richtigen" Bergen permanent überfordert.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Input. Meine Freundin hat seit der frühen Kindheit viel Zeit in Oberstdorf und Umgebung verbracht, ist also Berge definitiv gewöhnt. Natürlich hat sie noch nie auf 2000 müN gebiked, aber gewandert ist sie schon oft genug.
Aber natürlich werden wir auch das im Frühjahr dann mal antesten, bevor wir einen AX zusammen buchen. Ewig fehlt mir dazu bislang die Idee für eine entsprechende Tour mit eher konditionellem Höhenluft-Charakter ohne gleich S3 zu sein. Oberstdorf ist da nicht so einfach als Region.


----------



## Mausoline (30. Dezember 2017)

Karwendelrunde
Rund um die Zugspitze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (30. Dezember 2017)

12die4 schrieb:


> Aber natürlich werden wir auch das im Frühjahr dann mal antesten, bevor wir einen AX zusammen buchen. Ewig fehlt mir dazu bislang die Idee für eine entsprechende Tour mit eher konditionellem Höhenluft-Charakter ohne gleich S3 zu sein.



Gibt sicher viele Möglichkeiten für Eure Pläne. Je nachdem, was Du unter Frühjahr verstehst und wie sich dann so das Wetter gerade mitspielt. Muß ja keine 2-3 Tages-*Etappen*-Tour sein. Im Mai wirst Du ja meistens noch mit Schnee auf 2000 m Höhe und an den Nordhängen bzw. in schattigen Tälern rechnen müssen. Gegenden wie Chiemgau, Allgäu (z.B. Sonthofen, Immenstadt), vor allem aber relativ tiefliegende alpine Täler wie der Vintschgau mit viel Sonne hab ich schon als frühe Ziele erlebt und bieten beste Trainingsmöglichkeiten, wenn man nicht zu weit fahren oder fliegen will. Je nachdem, wo ihr zuhause seid, ist auch der Harz interessant und kann sehr "alpin" sein. Pfälzerwald reicht auch für mehrere Tage und viele Höhenmeter.


----------



## ggbosch (30. Dezember 2017)

Hallo, das könnte doch passen!?

https://www.go-crazy.de/kobs/user/goc101.php?rid=1526&selection=Alpencross&lev3=3&lev2=1


----------



## 12die4 (31. Dezember 2017)

ggbosch schrieb:


> Hallo, das könnte doch passen!?
> 
> https://www.go-crazy.de/kobs/user/goc101.php?rid=1526&selection=Alpencross&lev3=3&lev2=1



Klingt toll, aber nicht für meine Freundin. Da steht extra "richtet sich an technisch versierte und erfahrene Mountainbiker".


----------



## 12die4 (7. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt habe ich nochmal eine Frage: Gibt es außer Multicycle-Tours andere Anbieter, die 2-Level Reisen anbieten, bei denen die beiden Levels von der erforderlichen Fahrleistung ca. Faktor 2 auseinander sind?
Meistens sind da nur 2000-3000hm zwischen einfachem und schwerem Level. Das ist mir noch etwas wenig, da meine Freundin nun doch eher zu sicheren Variante mit 4000-5000hm insgesamt tendiert. Ich möchte aber nicht unterfordert sein, sondern auch an meine Grenzen kommen.

Die Mutlicycle-Tour Via Claudia wäre in Level 1 und Level 3 sehr unterschiedlich (4200 ggü. 10400hm). Zwar wollte ich nicht nochmal Via Claudia fahren, aber die Level 3 hat zumindest ein paar interessante Variationen drin, die es wieder in Frage kommen lassen (Val d'Uina, Naturnser Alm...). Nur passt uns das Datum nicht so richtig rein.


----------



## filiale (7. Juni 2018)

bike alpin hat sowas.aber auch dort sind die level recht dicht beieinander.


----------



## 12die4 (7. Juni 2018)

Eben. 2-Level Anbieter es viele. Bikealpin, Fahrtwind, Alpstours, beitune, Frosch, DAV Summit, etc pp. Aber noch könnte ich keinen anderen Anbieter mit so großer Spreizung finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wakkowarner (7. Juni 2018)

Evtl. die Vario1 von Alpenevent? Halt auch Via Claudia aber ebenfalls mit Uina und Naturnser Alm. Das sind 5.500hm zu 10.400hm für leicht und schwer:
http://alpenevent.de/ta_vario1.php


----------



## 12die4 (7. Juni 2018)

Leider auch schon ausgebucht, wo wir Zeit hätten.


----------



## Hofbiker (7. Juni 2018)

Dann zieht es auf eigne Faust durch.  Das Erlebnis ist um ein vielfaches größer als geführt.


----------



## 12die4 (8. Juni 2018)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Dann zieht es auf eigne Faust durch.  Das Erlebnis ist um ein vielfaches größer als geführt.



Weiß ich, hab ich letztes Jahr gemacht.
Wenn meine Freundin aber nur 4000-5000hm machen will, würde ich mich langweilen. Deshalb ist das keine Option!


----------



## McNulty (8. Juni 2018)

Kauft / Leiht euch doch ein eBike


----------



## mw.dd (8. Juni 2018)

12die4 schrieb:


> Wenn meine Freundin aber nur 4000-5000hm machen will, würde ich mich langweilen. Deshalb ist das keine Option!



War "Beziehung beenden" schon?


----------

